# Bellator champ Ben Askren meets Nick Thompson in non-title fight at Bellator 40



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator welterweight champion Ben Askren (7-0 MMA, 4-0 BFC) returns to the cage for the first time since earning the title at April's Bellator 40 event.
> 
> Bellator Fighting Championship officials today announced that Askren will face longtime veteran Nick Thompson (38-13-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) in a non-title affair at the April 9 event.
> 
> ...


Source: MMA Junkie


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, where has Thompson been all this time? Well at least he is finally coming to Bellator. I doubt he'll win this though!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, agreed Kanto, and it's a nice little fight to get some more experience (against experience) along the way for Askren.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thompson once was promising but he slipped up and has gone all over the place. The most he got was the BodogFight championship and that's it. He is currently on a three fight skid!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm excited to see Askren's submission game progress. I'd like to see him get a sub from the top seeing that he'll be there for roughly 14mins of the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He definatley has an unorthodox fighting style to say the least. Then again he was an unorthodox wrestler. So it translated!


----------

